# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Dokumentarac o dojenju trailer 2014.

## anasti

Izlazi 2014. još nije završen.. evo trailera s njihove stranice..
The Milky Way Movie : Bottled Up!
http://www.themilkywaymovie.com/bottled-up-the-film/

----------


## ivarica

pratimo vec hoce li biti neko istovremeno prikazivanje ili akcija 
ako nista, trazit cemo popust jer smo mi prije njih snimile mlijecnu stazu  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

preko crowdfunding platforme Kickstarter skupljaju se donacije za ovaj film
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...tic-revolution

ja upravo sponzorirala

imaju rok do 10. srpnja doci do 118.000$, a sad su, nakon vise od mjesec dana, na 63.000.
Pravilo kickstartera je - sve ili nista

pomozite da bude - sve

----------


## anasti

Možda bi bilo dobro objaviti ovo i na rodinoj facebook stranici.

----------


## ivarica

bit ce, programirala sam objavu za danas negdje tijekom jutra

----------


## anasti

evo i ja! nadam se da sam ok sve ispunila.. prvi put mi je  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

bravo  :Smile: 
podijeli vijest na fb 
(ljudi se odlucuju za doniranje neceg sto su njihovi prijatelji donirali)

----------


## anasti

već sam podijelila trailer 2-3 X NI JEDNOG LAJKA a kamo li da doniraju :Sad: !

----------


## anasti

tek 66,960 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...tic-revolution

----------


## anasti

97,119 !
možda ipak uspije! :Smile:

----------


## anasti

122,407!!!
jeeeeeeeeeeee, jedva čekam ga pogledati! :Very Happy:

----------

